# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Шикша-гуру Возрождение традиции в ИСККОН

## madhusudana das

Харе Кришна, приношу свои поклоны и эту тему на ваш суд. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
 Духовный рост преданного вомногом зависит, от его преданности наставлениям, своего гуру. Ученик получает наставления от гуру - следовать принципам садхана бхакти, заниматся преданным служением (шраванам, киртанам и тд.), ученик начинает с энтузиазмом следовать наставлениям. Проходит время энтузиазм уходит возникают сложности. Ученик обращается к гуру, гуру сново даёт наставления и история повторяется. 
  Странно... ученик есть, гуру есть, в чём проблема?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Действительно, в чем проблема? То есть в чем Вы увидели проблему? Ученик учится, процесс идет, вроде все нормально.

----------


## Эдвард

Проблема в карме живого существа, которая проявляется как всякого рода сложности и падения. Устойчивое служение начинается после прохождения анартха-ниврити, когда большинство материальных привязанностей сгорели в огне служения. От служения нас отвлекают привычки прошлого, разного рода материальные вкусы, уносящие ум от Святого Имени.
Это похоже на попытку развернуть океанский лайнер: гуру дает новый курс и силы двигаться по нему, но старые привычки тоже не дремлют и пытаются вернуть ум на прежний курс. Так и идет внутренняя борьба в сердце преданного  :smilies:  Побеждает тот, кто раз за разом возвращает ум на путь служения: 
*
"Куда бы ни устремлялся ум, изменчивый и неустойчивый по природе, йог должен неизменно возвращать его назад, под контроль своего я.*"
БГ 6.26

И тогда:
*"Йог, который сосредоточил на Мне свой ум, действительно достигает высшей ступени трансцендентного блаженства. Выйдя из-под влияния гуны страсти, он осознает свое качественное тождество со Всевышним и таким образом освобождается от всех последствий своих прошлых греховных поступков.*"
БГ 6.27

----------


## madhusudana das

> То есть в чем Вы увидели проблему? Ученик учится, процесс идет, вроде все нормально.


Да, проблема в том, что гуру приезжает раз в год, а ученик практиковать должен каждый день. Ситуация в жизни преданных может менятся с большой скоростью, об этом говорится, что: "даже святые будут в замешательсве в отношении проповеди, т.к. в кали-югу всё нестабильно и быстро изменчиво"
Так каким же образом, ученик будет продвигатся в преданном служении?




> Проблема в карме живого существа, которая проявляется как всякого рода сложности и падения. Устойчивое служение начинается после прохождения анартха-ниврити, когда большинство материальных привязанностей сгорели в огне служения. От служения нас отвлекают привычки прошлого, разного рода материальные вкусы, уносящие ум от Святого Имени.


Конечно же дело в плохой карме, хоть гуру и берёт на себя часть кармы своего ученика, но всё таки полностью он неизбавляется от неё.
 Уровень ништхи предпологает устойчивость или стабильность в преданном служении,а до этого? Внешняя стобильность непоказатель ништхи. В процессе преданного служения так же должно быть вовлечено сознание, а внешне преданный всё делает и думает,что у него всё хорошо :smilies:  всё так и должно быть. Но ведь это илюзия.



> "Куда бы ни устремлялся ум, изменчивый и неустойчивый по природе, йог должен неизменно возвращать его назад, под контроль своего я."
>  БГ 6.26


Уттама-адхикари видет всех джив связанными с Кришной и что скоро все они вернутся обратно. Вопрос только времени. Субъективно для дживы это долго и больно.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Отношениям с духовным учителем  ни расстояние ни время - не помеха.  Даже если гуру приезжает один раз в несколько лет - это не проблема для искреннего ученика, который принял наставления духовного учителя всем сердцем. Главное в отношениях с гуру - служение вани - наставлениям.  К тому же, существуют записи лекций духовного учителя, во многих случаях - книги, а еще у нас у всех есть книги Шрилы Прабхупады, которые являются основой всех наставлений всех духовных учителей в нашем движении. Кроме того, благодаря современным средствам связи: телефон, интернет, можно получать ответы от духовного учителя, даже если он не находится рядом физически. 

К тому же, искренний ученик, строго следующий наставлениям своего духовного учителя,  ощущает рядом с собой присутствие духовного учителя, невзирая на расстояния и время, которые могут разделять их. Это трансцендентный процесс.

Кроме всего прочего, духовный учитель дает наставление общаться с предаными, им также можно задавать вопросы и получать ответы. Гуру к тому же может действовать и через других людей, давая наставления ученику. 

И еще, как правило у всех примерно одинаковая ситуация, с небольшими вариациями. Есть не такое уж большое количество ситуаций, обычно духовные учителя в своих лекциях дают ответы на все типичные вопросы и обсуждают все типичные проблемы, с которыми сталкиваются преданные.

----------


## madhusudana das

> Отношениям с духовным учителем  ни расстояние ни время - не помеха.  Даже если гуру приезжает один раз в несколько лет - это не проблема для искреннего ученика, который принял наставления духовного учителя всем сердцем. Главное в отношениях с гуру - служение вани - наставлениям.  К тому же, существуют записи лекций духовного учителя, во многих случаях - книги, а еще у нас у всех есть книги Шрилы Прабхупады, которые являются основой всех наставлений всех духовных учителей в нашем движении. Кроме того, благодаря современным средствам связи: телефон, интернет, можно получать ответы от духовного учителя, даже если он не находится рядом физически.


Да, реально и это работает, если ученик искренне стремится к духовным реализациям. Опять таки возникают другие вопросы, что такое искренность? и что такое духовная реалиализация? И в чём разница между личностным общением и по телефону?




> К тому же, искренний ученик, строго следующий наставлениям своего духовного учителя, ощущает рядом с собой присутствие духовного учителя, невзирая на расстояния и время, которые могут разделять их. Это трансцендентный процесс.Кроме всего прочего, духовный учитель дает наставление общаться с предаными, им также можно задавать вопросы и получать ответы. Гуру к тому же может действовать и через других людей, давая наставления ученику.


Какого уровня преданности должен достич ученик, что бы иметь такое отношение с гуру?




> И еще, как правило у всех примерно одинаковая ситуация, с небольшими вариациями. Есть не такое уж большое количество ситуаций, обычно духовные учителя в своих лекциях дают ответы на все типичные вопросы и обсуждают все типичные проблемы, с которыми сталкиваются преданные.


Учителя то конечно обсуждают, а преданные, с учителями? Как правило даются общие наставления, а каждый думает:"что у меня всё хорошо. Я чистый преданный."

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

В России очень трудно психологически находиться иностранцам, даже если они гуру. Наше общество в целом дает очень тяжелое общение. В России даже наши местные продвинутые преданные уходят по возможности от публичной жизни, уезжают надолго, прячутся, - тяжко все тут дается продвинутому преданному. Почему за столько лет ни разу в России всерьез и лично (присутственно) не принял на себя ни какой проект никто из гуру учеников Шрилы Прабхупады? Чтоб надолго, по-настоящему, без перекладывания полномочий на местных лидеров? Даже в Китае жили гуру, даже в мусульманских странах. Но Россея это что-то сильно круче и много тяжко. В среднем больше месяца поездок по России не выдерживает никто. А в одном месте больше недели. По России можно еще поездить, но находиться на одном месте и развивать тут высококвалифицированную проповедь - это уже слишком для тех, кто не вырос в России (или вырос из России). Слишком тяжела темнота наша сирая. Так что наш удел, нищих, грубых, безграмотных и убогих - это вани, вани и еще раз вани. Включи затертый диск, пусти мечтательную слезу на секудочку и забудь про все эти глупости.

----------


## madhusudana das

> В России очень трудно психологически находиться иностранцам, даже если они гуру. Наше общество в целом дает очень тяжелое общение. В России даже наши местные продвинутые преданные уходят по возможности от публичной жизни, уезжают надолго, прячутся, - тяжко все тут дается продвинутому преданному. Почему за столько лет ни разу в России всерьез и лично (присутственно) не принял на себя ни какой проект никто из гуру учеников Шрилы Прабхупады? Чтоб надолго, по-настоящему, без перекладывания полномочий на местных лидеров? Даже в Китае жили гуру, даже в мусульманских странах. Но Россея это что-то сильно круче и много тяжко. В среднем больше месяца поездок по России не выдерживает никто. А в одном месте больше недели. По России можно еще поездить, но находиться на одном месте и развивать тут высококвалифицированную проповедь - это уже слишком для тех, кто не вырос в России (или вырос из России). Слишком тяжела темнота наша сирая. Так что наш удел, нищих, грубых, безграмотных и убогих - это вани, вани и еще раз вани. Включи затертый диск, пусти мечтательную слезу на секудочку и забудь про все эти глупости.


Да наверное. Случай в казахстане, показывает, что и вблизлежащих странах с россией, есть трудности. Но если всё это свести к одному утверждению, то это непонимание положения гуру. Нет основ гуру-татвы, какие роли может исполнять гуру и как он действует по отношению к преданным. И соответственно неправельное построение отношений, что является причиной гуру-апаратх, а соответственно и вайшнава аппарадх. А там и пасть недолго, если поднялся.

----------


## madhusudana das

> 1 Наше общество в целом дает очень тяжелое общение. 
> 2. Включи затертый диск, пусти мечтательную слезу на секудочку и забудь про все эти глупости.


Проясните пожалуйсто, эти два момента. И как они связаны с темой?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Проясните пожалуйсто, эти два момента. И как они связаны с темой?


Россия вообще несколько отстоит от остального ИСККОН. Как мне известно, даже наши самые старшие российские преданные, даже Нац. совет, неговоря уже о нас, об остальных, , на протяжении уже десятилетий испытываем недостаток присутствия и непосредственного участия самых старших преданных ИСККОН, и собственно GBC. Россия всегда оставалась слишком покинутой ими. Возникает проблема преемственности, проблема возникновения новых гуру, которые бы смогли здесь получить столь высокий статус доверия со стороны преданных.  Отчасти, как некоторый протест против такого отстранненного отношения и был создан собственно Нац. совет. если кто-то не в курсе, то наш Нац. совет это не орган, инициируемый со стороны GBC. Это скорее нарочито отделенный от GBC орган управления, призванный (как предполагалось) более эффективно заместить собой чрезвычайно пассивную позицию GBC по отношению к России, не соответсвующую ожиданиям преданных. Откуда берется пассивность GBC в России? Я лишь могу объяснять это нашим российским непассионарным нравом, духом, психологией, - общением, которое мы даем. Им тяжело здесь находится, это слишком другое общество, не то, в котором они привыкли действовать и вкладывать свои силы. Но, разумеется, об этом можно лишь догадаться (что не трудно сделать), т.к. никто не скажет нам об этом прямо.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

[QUOTE]


> Отчасти, как некоторый протест против такого отстранненного отношения и был создан собственно Нац. совет. если кто-то не в курсе, то наш Нац. совет это не орган, инициируемый со стороны GBC.


Это не совсем так. Нац.Совет - это не протест и не вызов GBC, а помощник GBC. Как в советские времена была партия, и был комсомол - верный помощник партии. Так вот, НС - это наш духовный комсомол - будущая смена для GBC, Гуру, Саннйаси. 




> Это скорее нарочито отделенный от GBC орган управления, призванный (как предполагалось) более эффективно заместить собой чрезвычайно пассивную позицию GBC по отношению к России, не соответсвующую ожиданиям преданных.


НС не отделен от GBC, но подотчетен GBC и GBC при необходимости может даже наложить вето на решения НС. Поэтому эти два органа работают вместе.
Я не думаю, что GBC в России пассивны. Скорее наши ожидания к ним завышены. Им тут сложно находиться, т.к. Россия очень сильно отличается по менталитету от Запада (а они в основном выходцы с Запада). Русский человек привык к Царю-батюшке, который все за нас решит, в то время, как на Западе люди более самостоятельны. Вот этот менталитет ожидания чего-то от GBC и тяготит их. В принципе они уже все нам дали, семена посадили. Взращивать должны мы сами, а они просто присматривают и дают советы. Это они и делают, а мы все ждем чего-то большего. В этом и проблема на мой взгляд.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

[QUOTE=Враджендра Кумар дас;19768]


> Это не совсем так. Нац.Совет - это не протест и не вызов GBC, а помощник GBC. Как в советские времена была партия, и был комсомол - верный помощник партии. Так вот, НС - это наш духовный комсомол - будущая смена для GBC, Гуру, Саннйаси. 
> 
> 
> 
> НС не отделен от GBC, но подотчетен GBC и GBC при необходимости может даже наложить вето на решения НС. Поэтому эти два органа работают вместе.
> Я не думаю, что GBC в России пассивны. Скорее наши ожидания к ним завышены. Им тут сложно находиться, т.к. Россия очень сильно отличается по менталитету от Запада (а они в основном выходцы с Запада). Русский человек привык к Царю-батюшке, который все за нас решит, в то время, как на Западе люди более самостоятельны. Вот этот менталитет ожидания чего-то от GBC и тяготит их. В принципе они уже все нам дали, семена посадили. Взращивать должны мы сами, а они просто присматривают и дают советы. Это они и делают, а мы все ждем чего-то большего. В этом и проблема на мой взгляд.


В данном случае я не свои мысли высказал. Может быть где-то и ошибся. Я не хотел противопоставить, но в то же время и не хотел слишком уж вводить никого в заблуждение относительно безоблачного единодушия. Очевидно, что существуют разные взгляды на Нац. совет и внутри самого Нац. совета. Но хотя бы с тяжелым менталитетом у нас сошлось. Про менталитет это мои собственные мысли, непозаимствованные. Хотя мы по разному понимаем тяжесть менталитета, и хотя мы по разному смотрим на ожидание чего-то еще от старших, в главном у нас совпало.

----------


## nitay

[QUOTE=Aniruddha das;19582]Отношениям с духовным учителем  ни расстояние ни время - не помеха.  Даже если гуру приезжает один раз в несколько лет - это не проблема для искреннего ученика, который принял наставления духовного учителя всем сердцем. 
  Да это действительно не проблема для преданного находящегося на уровне ништхи , для искреннего каништхи это может быть большой проблемой но слава богу каништха не понимает зачастую в чем именно проблема поэтому это и не проблема ))
   Получать один раз в несколько лет живую Кришна катху из уст Дикша Гуру его понимание шастр , живое общение ,это катастрофически мало особенно для начинающего преданного вплоть до ништхи , по книжкам и кассетам далеко не уедешь а нам надо аж на Голоку ) А для того чтобы принять всем сердцем наставления и стараться следовать им так как они даны нужна сильная вера в Гуру, несентиментальная и временная основанная на некоем ореоле , а основанная на собственном пусть небольшом но опыте который можно получить развивая личностные отношения в вопросах и ответах фес ту фейс - вапу , и попытках следования наставлениям получая при этом ощутимый результат на котором и будет базироваться все возрастающая вера в Гуру и процесс. Вобщем мое понимание если ученик не получил достаточно вапу то он не сможет должным образом следовать вани. И я  сотню раз слышал немногочисленные примеры о том как тот или другой возвышенный преданный не получая много общения с Гуру достиг духовных высот , но не надо забывать что мы начинаем свой духовный путь с разных платформ и адхикаров с прошлой жизни и комуто достаточно одних наставлений и пары даршанов и может этот вайшнав начал в этой жизни с уровня мадхьямы которого достиг в упорной практике с прошлой жизни и тамас и страсть не давят на него ,но нам большинству преданных необходимо и катастрофически не хватает в России общения с возвышенными носителями чистого бхакти и это факт - именно личного общения и садачара.

----------


## nitay

> Да, реально и это работает, если ученик искренне стремится к духовным реализациям. Опять таки возникают другие вопросы, что такое искренность? и что такое духовная реалиализация? И в чём разница между личностным общением и по телефону?
> 
> Искренность это доминирующий чистый мотив перед мат желаниями , духовная реализация это усиление веры в Гуру и Кришну или в один из аспектов практики
>  Разница между личным общением и по телефону есть  , а вот между личным общением и слушанием записей или чтением книг довольно существенная. 
> 
> Какого уровня преданности должен достич ученик, что бы иметь такое отношение с гуру?
> 
> Ништхи - строгое следование наставлениям без отклонений это минимум ништха
> 
> Учителя то конечно обсуждают, а преданные, с учителями? Как правило даются общие наставления, а каждый думает:"что у меня всё хорошо. Я чистый преданный."


да это действительно так , но должно быть примерно вот так - Гуру дает общие наставления в соответствии с общими наставлениями ШП для учеников , искренний бхакта вдохновленно следует им какое то время ну скажем полгода и несомненно получает какой то результат( внутренний и внешний главный внутренний ) этим результатом он делится с Гуру далее гуру дает наставления в соответствии с результатами услышенными от ученика и возможно от старших преданных под чьим оком он находится, преданный продолжает и получает опыт и опять раскрывает сердце Гуру и задает вопросы - ему жизненно необходимо увидеть книги Прабхупады не в призме своего ума а в абсолютном понимании его Гуру и он углубляется в изучение книг под руководством чистого преданного. Таким образом убедив Гуру и Кришну в своей серьезности в практике бхакти - он начинает получать милость Гуру и Кришны в виде специфических наставлений предназначенных только ему - Гуру вдохновленный самим Кришной начинает реально вкладываться в такого ученика  - и вот только так можно преодолеть анартха нивритти иначе нет шансов. Если у кого то из преданных есть реализация таких отношений поделитесь опытом пожалуста как ваш духовный учитель вдохновил вас на служение и как ваша вера в Гуру и Кришну усилилась ? было бы здорово услышать

----------


## madhusudana das

> Россия вообще несколько отстоит от остального ИСККОН. Как мне известно, даже наши самые старшие российские преданные, даже Нац. совет, неговоря уже о нас, об остальных, , на протяжении уже десятилетий испытываем недостаток присутствия и непосредственного участия самых старших преданных ИСККОН, и собственно GBC. Россия всегда оставалась слишком покинутой ими. Возникает проблема преемственности, проблема возникновения новых гуру, которые бы смогли здесь получить столь высокий статус доверия со стороны преданных.  Отчасти, как некоторый протест против такого отстранненного отношения и был создан собственно Нац. совет. если кто-то не в курсе, то наш Нац. совет это не орган, инициируемый со стороны GBC. Это скорее нарочито отделенный от GBC орган управления, призванный (как предполагалось) более эффективно заместить собой чрезвычайно пассивную позицию GBC по отношению к России, не соответсвующую ожиданиям преданных. Откуда берется пассивность GBC в России? Я лишь могу объяснять это нашим российским непассионарным нравом, духом, психологией, - общением, которое мы даем. Им тяжело здесь находится, это слишком другое общество, не то, в котором они привыкли действовать и вкладывать свои силы. Но, разумеется, об этом можно лишь догадаться (что не трудно сделать), т.к. никто не скажет нам об этом прямо.


 А разве саньяси, не должны заниматся только проповедью? В шастрах есть описание, чем должен заниматся человек, на каждом из уровней духовного развития. Саньяси необязан заниматься социальными вопросами. Он должен, только о Кришне говорить, что собственно саньяси которые входят в состав джибиси и делают, и в россии в том числе.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> А разве саньяси, не должны заниматся только проповедью? В шастрах есть описание, чем должен заниматся человек, на каждом из уровней духовного развития. Саньяси необязан заниматься социальными вопросами. Он должен, только о Кришне говорить, что собственно саньяси которые входят в состав джибиси и делают, и в россии в том числе.


Я рад, что вам все нравится и всего достаточно

----------


## madhusudana das

Харе Кришна, Нитай. Спасибо, за Ваше высказывание своего понимания этих вопросов. Мне показалось, что Вам интересна эта тема. Мне тоже она интересна.
Есть такая книга, называется так же как эта тема: "Шикша-гуру возрождение традиции в исккон". Её автор Шиварама свами.
Я её прочёл и увидел, что там обсуждаются очень важные темы насущные для большинства преданных, конечно, что для "большинства преданных" это немоё понимание. Но для меня она насущная, это я понял однозначно.
 Последние несколько лет, в моей жизни происходят перемены о которых я и неподозревал, что такое возможно. То время которое я сказл, живу с преданными, практически неразлучно и разлучатся нехочу.
Живя с ними я понял как важно общение с преданными, конечно это возможно, как мне кажется, благодоря искренности (чистоте мотивов), так как в другом случае это затруднительно в силу разхождения интересов. Но даже, если есть посторонние желания это небудет помехой. Потомучто занимаясь совместно духовной практикой сознание становится более сконцетрированным, на желаниях преданных и Кришны. Вобщем об этом можно целую книгу писать, но к сажелению я  не писатель.

----------


## madhusudana das

> Я рад, что вам все нравится и всего достаточно


Да мне понятно, что многого нехватает в исккон, но если посмотреть с позиции истории то нетакто и много прошло времени. И появляются немало преданных и наверника будут ещё появлятся которые зделают всё необходимое, это неозначает , что мы должны сидеть и ждать их, нет. Мы тоже должны зделать всё от нас зависящее. В исккон очень много молодых людей, да я и сам нестарый и нам молодым людям надо научится  уважать старших какими бы недостатками они не обладали (проявлять уважение в высшей её степени, не только ксаньяси).

----------


## madhusudana das

> Если у кого то из преданных есть реализация таких отношений поделитесь опытом пожалуста как ваш духовный учитель вдохновил вас на служение и как ваша вера в Гуру и Кришну усилилась ? было бы здорово услышать


С радостью послушал бы Ваш опыт таких отношений и постораюсь поделится со своим. Сей час поздний, хотелось бы отдохнуть. В конце концов ещё есть тело, которое своё берёт.

----------


## madhusudana das

> ....какими бы недостатками они не обладали (проявлять уважение в высшей её степени, не только ксаньяси).


Хотел оговорится, по поводу недостатков. Есть три типа недостатков: кажущиеся-которые приписывает неофит в следсдтвии своей незрелости, незначительные (которые сравниввают с пятнами налуне) и реальные, которые создают сложности на духовном пути. Здесь я имел ввиду два первых. Конечно,уважение надо оказывать каждому, но я говорю про уважение к старшим, как к гуру или духовному наставнику.

И ещё добавлю, что саньси-гуру закладывают духовные основы в общество исккон, а квалифицированные грихстхи должны поддерживать общество на основе этих духовных принципов. Как это будет выглядеть, если всё это будут делать саньси? А грихатхам тогда, что делать?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Санньяси много чего должны или не должны. Но большую часть из этого приходится опускать в Кали-югу ради проповеди. В конце концов парампара важнее, чем санньяси. Но не думаю, что вы сейчас действительно понимаете, о чем я. Сомневаюсь, читая ваши посты. Мы по разному мыслим. Вам наверняка видится пугающим почти все, написанное мной, и вы списываете на неуважение к старшим. Как бы за меня вам страшно, это как водится  :smilies:  . Я сейчас по другому смотрю на уважение. Устал от того, что уважением называют инертность, страх, раболепство, подобострастие и много чего еще. Уважать, значит не терять веру. И тут стоит выбор между махнуть рукой и изобразить уважение, либо попытаться эту веру в человека подтвердить для себя и для многих других, а то и преумножить. Формальное уважение легко перерождается со временем в притворство и безразличие. Поймите, что многие с этим фактом не могут согласиться внутренне, в самих себе. И потому формальность, как опасное и уже реальное препятствие, пытаются заменить или дополнить чем-то еще. Но вряд ли стоило писать, у каждого есть свой, слишком узкий спектр реализаций, который не стоит выносить на публику, ибо чревато.

----------


## madhusudana das

> Санньяси много чего должны или не должны. Но большую часть из этого приходится опускать в Кали-югу ради проповеди.


Да согласен, надо учитывать время, место и обстоятельства, а сдругой стороны требовать тоже неправильно. Как говорится: "ненравится? зделай сам!".




> В конце концов парампара важнее, чем санньяси.


Да, вконце концов санньяси это статус в ашраме, санньяси разные бывают. А парампара-цепь ученической приемственности, проходит не только через санньяси, это может быть и грихастха. Яркий пример тому Бхактивинод Тхакур.




> Вам наверняка видится пугающим почти все, написанное мной, и вы списываете на неуважение к старшим. Как бы за меня вам страшно, это как водится  .


Если речь идёт про меня, то хочу сказать, что я неберусь судить Вас. И неберу на себя роль гуру, который беспокоится о своих учениках( это его обязанность). Здесь тема такая, по этому я говорю о уважении к старшим. Уважать незначит -боятся. Это тоже надо понять, хотя из страх тоже неплохо, для начала если совсем никак подругому.[/QUOTE]

----------


## madhusudana das

"Сегодня в нашем Обществе понятие «гуру» воспринимается как синоним дикша-гуру, и вряд ли под этим словом подразумевают что-либо еще. Но кем же, в таком случае, являются те великие души, что привели нас в сознание Кришны? Каковы наши отношения с вайшнавами, которые воспитывают нас в духовной жизни? Находимся ли мы в долгу перед своими родителями, учителями, санньяси и многими  старшими преданными, ведущими нас по пути домой, к Богу? Имеем ли мы право пренебрегать ими? 
Эти темы еще не обсуждались широко в нашем Обществе." (Шиварама Свами, Шикша-гуру возрождение традиции в ИСККОН, введение).
  Я об этом пытаюсь говорить.

----------


## madhusudana das

> "Сегодня в нашем Обществе понятие «гуру» воспринимается как синоним дикша-гуру, и вряд ли под этим словом подразумевают что-либо еще. Но кем же, в таком случае, являются те великие души, что привели нас в сознание Кришны? Каковы наши отношения с вайшнавами, которые воспитывают нас в духовной жизни? Находимся ли мы в долгу перед своими родителями, учителями, санньяси и многими старшими преданными, ведущими нас по пути домой, к Богу? Имеем ли мы право пренебрегать ими? 
>  Эти темы еще не обсуждались широко в нашем Обществе." (Шиварама Свами, Шикша-гуру возрождение традиции в ИСККОН, введение).


Вайшнава-шастры подчеркивают важность шикши. Все преданные, ведущие обусловленные души домой к Богу, дают ли они посвящение или только наставления,
 прославляются в них как гуру. Священные писания дают нам возможность узнать, кто является нашими духовными учителями и как оказывать им свое уважение, утверждая всеобщую культуру почитания тех, кому мы столь многим обязаны. ИСККОН нуждается в дальнейшем обсуждении этих вопросов, и данная книга должна послужить катализатором в этом процессе.

Это в продолжение.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Да согласен, надо учитывать время, место и обстоятельства, а сдругой стороны требовать тоже неправильно. Как говорится: "ненравится? зделай сам!".


О требованиях не может быть речи. Но может об ожиданиях. Я давно уже убежден, что согласно месту, времени и обстоятельствам необходимо развивать дальше институт младших преданных, как отдельное социальное образование. Это как некий тип мышления, а не круг людей. Это необходимо ради развития института старших преданных. Все и только старшими быть не могут. Но старшим можно стать, только если существует преемственность старших, если старшие отвечают ожиданиям младших, а не пытаются их убедить, что их ожидания завышены и что прогресса ждать не стоит. В этом смысле присутствует моя критика института старших, т.к. они, как старшие, пока в целом не согласны принимать зависимость от ожиданий младших в своем духовном прогрессе. Пока что институт старших построен больше на административных принципах укрощения: "Не нравится - сделай сам", "Кришна и без вас обойдется", "Ты меня критикуешь! А ты кто такой вообще?", "Вертикаль власти решила, что мы достоины! А они должны просто принять!" и т.п. ошибочные идеологизмы. Институт старших позиционирует себя отделенным от младших, независимым от них. Мы - на стороне Кришны, а они - на стороне майи. Это упрощенная, но достаточно точная формулировка внутренней невербальности человека, только встающего на путь старшинства. Следствием такого настроя старших является полная потеря неформальных связей с теми, кто должен в свое время также становиться старшим. Возникает ложная, псевдопарампара, преемственность формалистов, считающих, что парампара это такой незримый мистический бонус, приходящий как бы сам собой, как награда за труды тяжкие по укрощению младшего поколения преданных. Но на мой взгляд, внутренние идеологозмы старшинства должны быть другими, - прямо противоположными: "Не нравится? Давай вместе сделаем по другому!", "Кришна без вас не обойдется", "Ты меня не критикуешь, ты ревнуешь меня к моим повседневным обязанностям", "Вертикаль власти решила, что мы достойны! А они должны в этом убедиться!". Институт младших преданных низведен до положения почти бессмысленного, ничего не означающего и не дающего материализма. Пракрита бхакта должен быть просто усмирен властью Бога в лице старшего преданного, он должен принять чуть ли не его кастовое превосходство, и никак иначе он не сможет выйти из под власти своих тотальных заблуждений относительно всех духовных предметов. К несчастью, эта парадигма столь жизнеспособна в материальном мире, что те старшие преданные, которые однажды, через много-много лет приходят к совершенно противоположным категориям в своем понимании старшинства, не могут повлиять своей проповедью на общественный строй, на сложившийся институт старшинства в массе преданных. И я считаю, что полноценные трансформации в институте старших, возможны только при воздействии с двух сторон. Со стороны самых старших, проповедующих и дающих личный пример, и также со стороны саморганизующегося института младших, проявляющих свою позитивную активность не только в послушном следовании указаниям, но и в смелом представлении своих ожиданий от старших. Человек, достигший высших реализаций старшинства, к сожалению не может ими воспользоваться и что-то изменить в структуре старших без должных релизаций у т.н. младшинства. Институт старших в своем большинстве так и будет оставаться не восприимчивым к своим же профессорам без побуждающих к тому импульсов со стороны Института младших. Каждый преданный естественно находится одновременно в обоих институтах, это не физическое разделение. Оба института должны быть одинаково важны. Но институт младших в данное время находится в недоразвитом состоянии, он рефлексивно содержится старшими в этом состоянии с помощью и под давлением тех идеологизмов, которые были озвучены выше.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Священные писания дают нам возможность узнать, кто является нашими духовными учителями и как оказывать им свое уважение, утверждая всеобщую культуру почитания тех, кому мы столь многим обязаны. ИСККОН нуждается в дальнейшем обсуждении этих вопросов.


Что и обсуждаем. Дело как раз в том, что и уважение нельзя потребовать, также как нельзя потребовать вдохновения. Но можно заставить уважать, также как можно заставить вдохновлять. Говоря "заставить", я имею ввиду не силу и страх, а естественное развитие внутреннего побуждения делать это. Точно также как старшие могут побудить своими действиями (но не приказами) к глубокому уважению, также и младшие могут побудить к данной способности вызывать все большее и большее уважение. Это обоюдо важный обмен побуждениями

----------


## madhusudana das

> О требованиях не может быть речи. Но может об ожиданиях. Я давно уже убежден, что согласно месту, времени и обстоятельствам необходимо развивать дальше институт младших преданных, как отдельное социальное образование. Это как некий тип мышления, а не круг людей. Это необходимо ради развития института старших преданных. Все и только старшими быть не могут........


Вриндаван чандра прабху, столько информации.... у меня среднее оброзование, в моей маленькой голове это всё смутно представляется. Из ваших текстов я понял, что у Вас есть идея о создании какого-то института младших и старших. И то что, духовная жизнь старших должна зависеть от младших. Для таких как я надо, попроще.

И если я что-то уловил, то у меня встаёт вопрос, а несуществуют ли эти институты уже: брамачари, грихастха, ванапрастха, санньяси. Это же ашрам в котором мы все проходим обучение, это же не стиль жизни,а тип сознания.
Так оно и получается, если вы брамачари- то надо бес прикасловно и лишних вопросов делать то, что говорят тебе старшии( говоря слово "тебе"я неимею в виду Вас) и так далее в соответствии с ашрамом.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Вриндаван чандра прабху, столько информации.... у меня среднее оброзование, в моей маленькой голове это всё смутно представляется. Из ваших текстов я понял, что у Вас есть идея о создании какого-то института младших и старших. И то что, духовная жизнь старших должна зависеть от младших. Для таких как я надо, попроще.
> 
> И если я что-то уловил, то у меня встаёт вопрос, а несуществуют ли эти институты уже: брамачари, грихастха, ванапрастха, санньяси. Это же ашрам в котором мы все проходим обучение, это же не стиль жизни,а тип сознания.
> Так оно и получается, если вы брамачари- то надо бес прикасловно и лишних вопросов делать то, что говорят тебе старшии( говоря слово "тебе"я неимею в виду Вас) и так далее в соответствии с ашрамом.


Да не, мне кажется, ашрамы это про другое. Но вы уловили главную мысль об установлении большей зависимости старших от младших. Не вообще зависимости, а лишь чуть большей.

----------


## madhusudana das

> Да не, мне кажется, ашрамы это про другое. Но вы уловили главную мысль об установлении большей зависимости старших от младших. Не вообще зависимости, а лишь чуть большей.


Вриндаван чандра прабху, позволте одно маленькое критическое замечание зделать в Ваш адрес?

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> никак не получается выделить цитату из контекста в ответ , выделяется весь текст и все тут , как это сделать помогите бхакты ?


Нажимаете надпись "Ответить с цитированием", лишнее удаляете. Или что вы хотите?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Вриндаван чандра прабху, позволте одно маленькое критическое замечание зделать в Ваш адрес?


Я вас не знаю, и боюсь, не оценю вашу доброту. Лучше не замыкаться на персонах, это очень оздоравливает обсуждение обычно.

----------


## nitay

> Нажимаете надпись "Ответить с цитированием", лишнее удаляете. Или что вы хотите?


Спасибо а мне в личку еще вот так написали -  Выделите текст, который нужно процитировать. Скопируйте его в поле ответа, затем выделите текст уже в окне ответа и нажмите на крайнюю кнопку выше поля ответа (она белого цвета, похожа на диалоги комиксов). Текст обособиться тегами /QUOTE/ /QUOTE/

----------


## madhusudana das

> Я вас не знаю, и боюсь, не оценю вашу доброту. Лучше не замыкаться на персонах, это очень оздоравливает обсуждение обычно.


Это некасается напрямую темы, ну даладно. Главное, то что и как говорит собеседник, а не форма.

 Сообщение от madhusudana  
 Священные писания дают нам возможность узнать, кто является нашими духовными учителями и как оказывать им свое уважение, утверждая всеобщую культуру почитания тех, кому мы столь многим обязаны. ИСККОН нуждается в дальнейшем обсуждении этих вопросов.
 Что и обсуждаем....

Но ведь просьба махараджа была, обсуждать эту тему отталкиваясь, от тех тем, которые Он предлогает в своей книге. А про неё и про личностей никакой речи нешло.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Спасибо а мне в личку еще вот так написали -  Выделите текст, который нужно процитировать. Скопируйте его в поле ответа, затем выделите текст уже в окне ответа и нажмите на крайнюю кнопку выше поля ответа (она белого цвета, похожа на диалоги комиксов). Текст обособиться тегами /QUOTE/ /QUOTE/


Можно и так.

----------


## nitay

> О требованиях не может быть речи. Но может об ожиданиях. Я давно уже убежден, что согласно месту, времени и обстоятельствам необходимо развивать дальше институт младших преданных, как отдельное социальное образование. Это как некий тип мышления, а не круг людей. Это необходимо ради развития института старших преданных. Все и только старшими быть не могут. Но старшим можно стать, только если существует преемственность старших, если старшие отвечают ожиданиям младших, а не пытаются их убедить, что их ожидания завышены и что прогресса ждать не стоит. В этом смысле присутствует моя критика института старших, т.к. они, как старшие, пока в целом не согласны принимать зависимость от ожиданий младших в своем духовном прогрессе. Пока что институт старших построен больше на административных принципах укрощения: "Не нравится - сделай сам", "Кришна и без вас обойдется", "Ты меня критикуешь! А ты кто такой вообще?", "Вертикаль власти решила, что мы достоины! А они должны просто принять!" и т.п. ошибочные идеологизмы. Институт старших позиционирует себя отделенным от младших, независимым от них. Мы - на стороне Кришны, а они - на стороне майи. Это упрощенная, но достаточно точная формулировка внутренней невербальности человека, только встающего на путь старшинства. Следствием такого настроя старших является полная потеря неформальных связей с теми, кто должен в свое время также становиться старшим. Возникает ложная, псевдопарампара, преемственность формалистов, считающих, что парампара это такой незримый мистический бонус, приходящий как бы сам собой, как награда за труды тяжкие по укрощению младшего поколения преданных. Но на мой взгляд, внутренние идеологозмы старшинства должны быть другими, - прямо противоположными: "Не нравится? Давай вместе сделаем по другому!", "Кришна без вас не обойдется", "Ты меня не критикуешь, ты ревнуешь меня к моим повседневным обязанностям", "Вертикаль власти решила, что мы достойны! А они должны в этом убедиться!". Институт младших преданных низведен до положения почти бессмысленного, ничего не означающего и не дающего материализма. Пракрита бхакта должен быть просто усмирен властью Бога в лице старшего преданного, он должен принять чуть ли не его кастовое превосходство, и никак иначе он не сможет выйти из под власти своих тотальных заблуждений относительно всех духовных предметов. К несчастью, эта парадигма столь жизнеспособна в материальном мире, что те старшие преданные, которые однажды, через много-много лет приходят к совершенно противоположным категориям в своем понимании старшинства, не могут повлиять своей проповедью на общественный строй, на сложившийся институт старшинства в массе преданных. И я считаю, что полноценные трансформации в институте старших, возможны только при воздействии с двух сторон. Со стороны самых старших, проповедующих и дающих личный пример, и также со стороны саморганизующегося института младших, проявляющих свою позитивную активность не только в послушном следовании указаниям, но и в смелом представлении своих ожиданий от старших. Человек, достигший высших реализаций старшинства, к сожалению не может ими воспользоваться и что-то изменить в структуре старших без должных релизаций у т.н. младшинства. Институт старших в своем большинстве так и будет оставаться не восприимчивым к своим же профессорам без побуждающих к тому импульсов со стороны Института младших. Каждый преданный естественно находится одновременно в обоих институтах, это не физическое разделение. Оба института должны быть одинаково важны. Но институт младших в данное время находится в недоразвитом состоянии, он рефлексивно содержится старшими в этом состоянии с помощью и под давлением тех идеологизмов, которые были озвучены выше.


  Да соглашусь с вышесказанным - и мои пять копеек ) - предложенная схема как побуждающий инструмент имеет место быть 100 % , но возможность сердечного общения и правильной неформальной заботы зависит напрямую от бхакти старших преданных , и многие не тянут много младших преданных поэтому возникает формализм и отгороженность плюс разные гуны и типы обусловленности как старших так и тем более младших усугубляют ситуацию и в итоге мы имеем то что имеем ) , а вообще конечно надо позитивно шевелиться всем )  младшим преданным поменьше скромничать и не бояться задавать вопросы чем больше тем лучше, а старшим не бояться неудобных вопросов и быть более открытыми, честными и прямыми в ответах ,чтоб сомнения спрашивающих в пух и прах !

----------


## madhusudana das

> Да соглашусь с вышесказанным - и мои пять копеек ) -


 Я тоже согласен с тем, что я понял из Вами написанного. Попробую оформить, то что японял:




> предложенная схема как побуждающий инструмент имеет место быть 100 % , но возможность сердечного общения и правильной неформальной заботы зависит напрямую от бхакти старших преданных


Эта схема построения общения со старшими преданными, благо даря которой младшие будут поняты, так? Так эта схема уже есть. Это просто, задавать старшим вопросы, вопрос только как их задавать, в основном в этом вся сложность. Из своего опыта как наблюдателя так и непосредственно бывшим в положении неправильного задавания вопросов: на намахате был один преданный который по телесному возрасту был равен ведущему намахаты. Он по этому критерию вёл себя с ним на равных и когда реч заходила о духовных вопросах то постоянно было задето его ложное эго ипосле этого были беспокойства(у преданного про каторого я начал), и в конце канцов он щас вообще нипонятно где теперь в мая гдето.
   Из личных шишок, это было при  обращении к преданному с предложениями, просьбами, вопросами и тд. много всяких ситуаций. От меня звучала реч и ею я хотел донести информацию, которая неоскарбительная, без подковырок или ещё чегонибудь нигативного, но расстановка слов, предложений и контекст ситуации, играют важну роль в передачи информации. Этому надо посвещать немало времяни, изучению как строить общение, чтобы быть адекватно понятыми.



> и многие не тянут много младших преданных поэтому возникает формализм и отгороженность


    А почему нетянут? Может ещё такой момент, что младший преданный сам нехочет, есть пример: утапающему протягивают руку помощи, он бьёт руку, брыкается, в общем нехочет быть спасённым.



> а вообще конечно надо позитивно шевелиться всем


) 
   Надо, ведь на луне тоже есть пятна, но свет от этого не тускнеет.



> младшим преданным поменьше скромничать и не бояться задавать вопросы чем больше тем лучше,


    Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами на по этому поводу рассказал притчу, про охотника и лесника:"Охотник раставил копкан и в него попалась лиса. Она неумерла, но когда пришёл охотник она притворилась мёртвой. Охотник обрадовался, что жене вортник зделает, пошёл домой. Попути, издале завидел лесника, а тогда было запрещено раставлять капканы и он спрятал  лису запазаху. Встретелись они с лисником и долгое время стояли разговаривали о том осём. Вдруг ни стого не с сего охотник свалился замертво, И лесничий обнаружил лису, но было поздно".
   Вигьяна Госвами эту притчу, сравнивает с сомнениями подобными лисе и если их копить и прятать от глаз преданных, боясь, что будут критиковать, ругать и тд., то это будет проблемой в духовной жизни. На эту тему есть небольшая брошурка"Семь основных ловушек ума" Враджендра сута дас.



> а старшим не бояться неудобных вопросов и быть более открытыми, честными и прямыми в ответах ,чтоб сомнения спрашивающих в пух и прах !


 Если следовать наставлениям старших, то конечно всё так и будет происходить.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Но ведь просьба махараджа была, обсуждать эту тему отталкиваясь, от тех тем, которые Он предлогает в своей книге. А про неё и про личностей никакой речи нешло.


Шло. Может до сих пор идет. В смысле, может еще не дошло

----------


## madhusudana das

> Шло. Да видать не дошло


 :smilies:  Возможно. Постараюсь набратся терпения, может дойдёт.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Я свое понимание темы не предлагаю принять всем подряд. Я прекрасно понимаю, что многие, особенно те, кто все еще вдохновлен от начального периода своего пребывания в ИСККОН, будут противопоставлять свое вдохновение моему рассказу. У них все здорово, вот и хорошо, им это и не нужно. Я бы тоже так хотел. Кому-то удается продержаться долго, многие годы, и даже продержаться на том самом первоначальном вкусе. Мне не удалось, как и многим другим. Обычно это 4-5 лет, потом идет спад. Так что давайте так, - кто не понимает, в чем тут позитивное решение, пусть не доказывает негативность, а просто продолжит свое блаженное путешествие по духовной жизни.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> На эту тему есть небольшая брошурка"Семь основных ловушек ума" Враджендра сута дас.


А где можно найти полный текст брошюрки? А то гугл находит только 1 страничку, наверное же там больше?

----------


## madhusudana das

> А где можно найти полный текст брошюрки? А то гугл находит только 1 страничку, наверное же там больше?


 Она из 65 страничек, в интернете незнаю, но в брашуре есть контакты автора: e-mail: vradj@mail.ru tel/ 8 902 318 86 53 Гаурангасамиздат. Точное название: "Семь основных ловушек необузданного ума (самые распространённые заблуждения необузданного ума и самые верные способы от них избавиться) Для начинающих духовную жизнь. Иваново 2007. Это вся инф.

----------


## madhusudana das

> Я свое понимание темы не предлагаю принять всем подряд. Я прекрасно понимаю, что многие, особенно те, кто все еще вдохновлен от начального периода своего пребывания в ИСККОН, будут противопоставлять свое вдохновение моему рассказу. У них все здорово, вот и хорошо, им это и не нужно. Я бы тоже так хотел. Кому-то удается продержаться долго, многие годы, и даже продержаться на том самом первоначальном вкусе. Мне не удалось, как и многим другим. Обычно это 4-5 лет, потом идет спад. Так что давайте так, - кто не понимает, в чем тут позитивное решение, пусть не доказывает негативность, а просто продолжит свое блаженное путешествие по духовной жизни.


А, чему постовлять-то непонятно, если Вы хотите донести свою идею, то изложите её согласно публике. Проще и ясней. Об утере вкуса в духовной жизни или если быть точнее, таптания на одном месте, этот вопрос мне кажется надо решать со своим гуру.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> А, чему постовлять-то непонятно, если Вы хотите донести свою идею, то изложите её согласно публике. Проще и ясней. Об утере вкуса в духовной жизни или если быть точнее, таптания на одном месте, этот вопрос мне кажется надо решать со своим гуру.


Дорогой Мадхусудана Прабху, прошу Вас, и просил уже, оставить обсуждение меня. Эту идею, для начала, и специально для Вас, я изложил понятно?

----------


## madhusudana das

> Дорогой Мадхусудана Прабху, прошу Вас, и просил уже, оставить обсуждение меня. Эту идею, для начала, и специально для Вас, я изложил понятно?


Я хотел сказать, что смутно понимаю о том, что Вы говорите. Поэтому в противо вес Вашим идеям я ничего непредлогаю! Я лиш пытаюсь обсуждать то, о чём нас просил, Шиварама Свами обсуждать. И Вашу личность я неимею в виду, я говорил о ситуации, а не о Вас, а уж кто в эту ситуацию попал, это меня некосается и спасать я никого, по крайнемере сечас, кроме себя несобираюсь. Я эту тему открыл, для того, что бы глубже самому это понять, конечно для этого есть и другие способы, но как говорится кашу маслом неиспортиш, если масло хорошое.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

А, так это Ваша тема... Извините тогда. Вам решать, что и как здесь обсуждать, что считать понятным, а что нет. Если вам что-то не понятно в этой теме, то имеете полное право посчитать это бессмысленным и направить обсуждение в свое русло. У меня есть другие места, где я могу искать поддержки. Критики или непонимания я уже не ищу, этого мне хватило, это в прошлом. С учетом этого опыта общения я вполне могу позволить себе игнорировать повторы.  Так что споров или попыток доказать то, что кажется мне очевидным, а вам нет, - не будет.

----------


## madhusudana das

> А, так это Ваша тема... Извините тогда. Вам решать, что и как здесь обсуждать, что считать понятным, а что нет. Если вам что-то не понятно в этой теме, то имеете полное право посчитать это бессмысленным и направить обсуждение в свое русло. У меня есть другие места, где я могу искать поддержки. Критики или непонимания я уже не ищу, этого мне хватило, это в прошлом. С учетом этого опыта общения я вполне могу позволить себе игнорировать повторы.  Так что споров или попыток доказать то, что кажется мне очевидным, а вам нет, - не будет.


Какая разница кто создал, эту тему? Если есть тема, надо следовать и обсуждать вопросы в контексте этой темы. То о чём говорите Вы, возможно тоже можно обсудить в контексте, этой темы. А, то, что я непонимаю Вас, или Вы неможете проще объяснить, тогда надо по другому вопрос ставить.
  Скажите пожалуйсто название Вашей темы. Я попробую ещё раз понять Вас.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Да нет, Вы во всем правы, извините за неспособность понятнее излагать. Но уж как умею. Отписываюсь от темы.

----------


## madhusudana das

> Да нет, Вы во всем правы, извините за неспособность понятнее излагать. Но уж как умею. Отписываюсь от темы.


Э...э.. нет уж, давайтека вы теперь, пожалуйсто обосновывайте своё утверждение(во всем правы), а то получается как-то неловко.И это воспринемается как-то двояко, толи с подковыркой, толи  хотите сказать, что Вы вообще  здесь не в тему, а значит, что я несовсем прав. Тоесть неопределённое утверждение. Проясните пожалуйсто.

----------


## madhusudana das

Так и остаются темы в подвешенном состоянии.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Пожалуйста, прекратите выяснение личных отношений в общем разделе. Пользуйтесь ЛС для этой цели.

----------


## madhusudana das

Приходя лично или посылая в этот мир Свои экспансии и воплощения, Господь Кришна продолжает учить обусловленные души тому, как можно вернуться домой, к Богу. В "Гите" Он провозглашает Себя высшим обладателем всего знания: сарвасйа чахам и ведайш ча сарвайр ахам эва ведйах (Бг 15.15), и поэтому Его почитают как верховного духовного учителя. Согласно Шриле Прабхупаде, "буквальное значение слова гуру - «тяжелый» – тяжелый знанием и авторитетом, потому что его знание и авторитет исходят от Кришны" ("Путешествие вглубь себя", 2.2).

----------


## madhusudana das

Из эти х стихов можно понять, каким образом гуру неотличен от Кришны. Гуру прежде всего, ученик. Так как, если гуру не ученик, то цепь духовной приемственности прерывается.
  Соответственно, чтобы понять понастоящему, кто такой гуру, надо понять кто ученик.
  Имеется ввиду качества, какие присущи качества этим  личностям.

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

Значение термина "гуру" открывается преданному постепенно, вплоть до уровня Кришна-премы.

----------


## madhusudana das

> Значение термина "гуру" открывается преданному постепенно, вплоть до уровня Кришна-премы.


А дальше? Ведь Кришна, Он изачальный гуру?

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

> А дальше?


 Дальше идет ничем неосквернённое чистое и экстатическое преданное служение в полном знании.



> Ведь Кришна, Он изачальный гуру?


И что?

----------


## madhusudana das

> Дальше идет ничем неосквернённое чистое и экстатическое преданное служение в полном знании.


Получается, что дальше гуру больше ненужен?

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

> Получается, что дальше гуру больше ненужен?


Как не нужен?! Только понял, кто такой гуру и сразу уже не нужен?!  ))))
Наоборот, с этого момента и начинаются совершенные отношения с духовным учителем.

----------


## madhusudana das

> Как не нужен?! Только понял, кто такой гуру и сразу уже не нужен?!  ))))
> Наоборот, с этого момента и начинаются совершенные отношения с духовным учителем.


Это совершенное понимание гуру, а начальное? кем он является для начинающего и когда начинается принятие гуру?
 Просто, чтобы раскрутить тему, нужны вопросы и ответы. А иначе тема так и небудет открытой и никогда не закроется. То что не закроется небеда, а точто не откроется...

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

> Это совершенное понимание гуру, а начальное? кем он является для начинающего и когда начинается принятие гуру?
>  Просто, чтобы раскрутить тему, нужны вопросы и ответы. А иначе тема так и небудет открытой и никогда не закроется. То что не закроется небеда, а точто не откроется...


Боюсь, что я не помощник в раскрутке тем. А что хотел уже и так сказал.

----------


## madhusudana das

> Боюсь, что я не помощник в раскрутке тем. А что хотел уже и так сказал.


В стиле веданта-сутр? Вы чистый преданный однако :smilies:

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

:sorry:

----------


## madhusudana das

Существует много категорий духовных учителей, но всех их объеденяет то, что они дают шикшу. Таким образом, все они являются шикша-гуру. Что-бы выделить их роль в духовной жизни ученика и различные функции, выполняемые ими, мы используем дополнительные термены, такие как дикша-гуру, ади-гуру, нама-гуру, вартма-прадаршака-гуру, ачарья-основатель и так далее. ( Ш.г. в.т.в и. Шиварама Свами)

----------

